# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  المصمم زياد نكد

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..





ازياء فساتين سهره لصبايا الحلوات ..
يارب تعجبكم واشوف رايكم فيهن ..




.
.


.
.


.
.


.
.


.
.*

----------


## العالي عالي

ازياء جميلة من نكد 

مشكورة باريسيا  زؤؤؤؤؤء كتير

----------


## ayman

الله يجيرنا من نسوان هاي الأيام   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## باريسيا

> ازياء جميلة من نكد 
> 
> مشكورة باريسيا  زؤؤؤؤؤء كتير


*تسلملي ..
وشكرا" اكتير على ردك وطلتك الحلوه ..
الله لا يحرمنى من نورك الدايم علينا ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يجيرنا من نسوان هاي الأيام


*شو هل الصفنات مسيور ايمن .؟ 
ايش مالك ..
هلاء هاي الموديلات من امتين وعم تتكرر من فتره لتانيه ..
شوف الافلام القديمه ايام الابيض والاسود ونتبه على لبسهم بتلاقيهم نفس الموديلات وعم تتكرر من فتره لفتره وبترد اتغيب يعني هاي هي الموضه ..*

----------


## ayman

> *شو هل الصفنات مسيور ايمن .؟ 
> ايش مالك ..
> هلاء هاي الموديلات من امتين وعم تتكرر من فتره لتانيه ..
> شوف الافلام القديمه ايام الابيض والاسود ونتبه على لبسهم بتلاقيهم نفس الموديلات وعم تتكرر من فتره لفتره وبترد اتغيب يعني هاي هي الموضه ..*


انتي فهمتيني غلط  انا قصدت تكاليف هاي الفساتين وطبعا زي ما كلنا بنعرف الفساتين هاي بدها تلبق عليهم اشياء  متل الشنطة والتفلون والجزمة والحزام ومابعرف شو يعني الفستان هذا مع اللاواحق تبعه  بيكلف حوالي 600 دينار يعني ضعف راتب المدرس 

صح ولا انا غلطان

----------


## باريسيا

> انتي فهمتيني غلط  انا قصدت تكاليف هاي الفساتين وطبعا زي ما كلنا بنعرف الفساتين هاي بدها تلبق عليهم اشياء  متل الشنطة والتفلون والجزمة والحزام ومابعرف شو يعني الفستان هذا مع اللاواحق تبعه  بيكلف حوالي 600 دينار يعني ضعف راتب المدرس 
> 
> صح ولا انا غلطان


*والله معك حق ..
كلامك مزبوط ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

إعّطي / أبوك يا الموت ... :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):  

شو هالروقان يا باريسيا ...

بشوف فاتحين في غيابي دار عرض أزياء ...

----------


## ayman

> إعّطي / أبوك يا الموت ...   
> 
> شو هالروقان يا باريسيا ...
> 
> بشوف فاتحين في غيابي دار عرض أزياء ...


يا هلا  مليون الف مرحبا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا هلا  مليون الف مرحبا


أهلين أيمن / شو أخبارك يا صديقي ...

شو قصة باريسيا / طابها صيّب في المنتدى ...

وشو قصة صور هالمزلطات ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> أهلين أيمن / شو أخبارك يا صديقي ...
> 
> شو قصة باريسيا / طابها صيّب في المنتدى ...
> 
> وشو قصة صور هالمزلطات ...


والله الحمد الله كويس مشتنالقك يازلمة وانت ونهفاتك  

شو عجبك الطقم الأسود ؟؟ 

تعالن هون بالله عليك وين CHــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاين

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله الحمد الله كويس مشتنالقك يازلمة وانت ونهفاتك  
> 
> شو عجبك الطقم الأسود ؟؟ 
> 
> تعالن هون بالله عليك وين CHــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاين


تشتأقلك العافية يا أيمن / وأنا مشتأق إلكم يا صديقي ...

بس كيف بتسمحوا لباريسيا تنشر مثل هيك صور / مشلحات/ الحق مش عليها الحق على مساعد المشرف العام العالي وانت كمان / يا حليلك يا العوسسسس ... :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> تشتأقلك العافية يا أيمن / وأنا مشتأق إلكم يا صديقي ...
> 
> بس كيف بتسمحوا لباريسيا تنشر مثل هيك صور / مشلحات/ الحق مش عليها الحق على مساعد المشرف العام العالي وانت كمان / يا حليلك يا العوسسسس ...


مالهم الصور مافيهم اشي يازلمة بعدين الي بنشوفو بالتلفزيون والفيديو كليبات والشوارع افظع من هيك 

بعدين انت اتطلع على الفساتين مش البنات 

بعدين هذا بقسم النواعم يعني انا و انت والعالي بالمكان الغلط وهي الصور ممنوع نشوفها  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> إعّطي / أبوك يا الموت ...   
> 
> شو هالروقان يا باريسيا ...
> 
> بشوف فاتحين في غيابي دار عرض أزياء ...


*ايه بحب الازياء ودوار العرض شو عجبك .؟*





> شو قصة باريسيا / طابها صيّب في المنتدى ...
> 
> وشو قصة صور هالمزلطات ...


*هيه ياشب مالك .؟!!!!
ليكون مش عاجبك .؟!!!* 




> بس كيف بتسمحوا لباريسيا تنشر مثل هيك صور / مشلحات/ الحق مش عليها الحق على مساعد المشرف العام العالي وانت كمان / يا حليلك يا العوسسسس ...


 :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مالهم الصور مافيهم اشي يازلمة بعدين الي بنشوفو بالتلفزيون والفيديو كليبات والشوارع افظع من هيك 
> 
> بعدين انت اتطلع على الفساتين مش البنات 
> 
> بعدين هذا بقسم النواعم يعني انا و انت والعالي بالمكان الغلط وهي الصور ممنوع نشوفها


يقطع شرّك يا أيمن ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ايه بحب الازياء ودوار العرض شو عجبك .؟*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *هيه ياشب مالك .؟!!!!
> ليكون مش عاجبك .؟!!!*


يا سلاااااااااااااااااام / بشوفك مستشرّه وهواشة ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> يا سلاااااااااااااااااام / بشوفك مستشرّه وهواشة ...


*اه وله .؟
شو مش عاجبك وفايت تحط الحق عليا ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اه وله .؟
> شو مش عاجبك وفايت تحط الحق عليا ..*


شو هاي وله ...!!!؟؟؟

وله يفوت من عينك ويطلع من الجال الثاني ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

شو مالكو على ساعة المسا 

وحدو الله يا جماعة الخير 

شو يا ايمن ونادر مالكو على باريسيا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> شو مالكو على ساعة المسا 
> 
> وحدو الله يا جماعة الخير 
> 
> شو يا ايمن ونادر مالكو على باريسيا


انا شو دخلني انا ماحكيت اشي  ونادر عم يمزح معها هو عارف انها حكيت اه وله  يعني اها طبعا  مش اه ولا

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر الطراونة
					



شو هاي وله ...!!!؟؟؟

وله يفوت من عينك ويطلع من الجال الثاني ... 


 
 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					

شو مالكو على ساعة المسا 

وحدو الله يا جماعة الخير 

شو يا ايمن ونادر مالكو على باريسيا  



شوفه هجم عليا ..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

انا شو دخلني انا ماحكيت اشي  ونادر عم يمزح معها هو عارف انها حكيت اه وله  يعني اها طبعا  مش اه ولا


انا ماحكيت اه ولا 
انا احكيت اه وله ..*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو هاي وله ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> وله يفوت من عينك ويطلع من الجال الثاني ...


نادر طول بالك 
باريسيا اجت بالفتره اللي انته كنت غايب فيها 
يعني ما بتعرف انك الشيخ هون و يحق لك ما لا يحق لغيرك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> نادر طول بالك 
> باريسيا اجت بالفتره اللي انته كنت غايب فيها 
> يعني ما بتعرف انك الشيخ هون و يحق لك ما لا يحق لغيرك


ما في شيخ وانا هوووووووون  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> ما في شيخ وانا هوووووووون


لا يا حبيبي انا الشيخ  والدليل كل يوم المدير بيقولي هلا بالشيخ ايمن (( لأني بتأخر على الدوام :Eh S(2):   )) انا الشيخ

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا يا حبيبي انا الشيخ  والدليل كل يوم المدير بيقولي هلا بالشيخ ايمن (( لأني بتأخر على الدوام  )) انا الشيخ


مديرك بضحك عليك جرب يوم انك تروح بكير على دوامك وشوف شو بحكيلك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
>  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شو قصدك في كلمة ((وله)) كلمة وله بتنحكى للأولاد الزغار ... :Bl (14):  

فهمتي ...؟؟؟

لا تخليني أزعل منك ... :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

مافي شيخ / كُلنا مثل بعض وفينا الخير والبركة ...

بس باريسيا غلطت بحقي وشكلها مستشره / ومن شأن خاطركوا أنا رح أسامحها ...  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مافي شيخ / كُلنا مثل بعض وفينا الخير والبركة ...
> 
> بس باريسيا غلطت بحقي وشكلها مستشره / ومن شأن خاطركوا أنا رح أسامحها ...


طول عمرك كبير ومسامح 

خلص امسحها بلحيتي المرة هاي  :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> نادر طول بالك 
> باريسيا اجت بالفتره اللي انته كنت غايب فيها 
> يعني ما بتعرف انك الشيخ هون و يحق لك ما لا يحق لغيرك


*انتم كلكم اشيوخ بس انا لحالي شيخه ..
وتعى لشوف انا بشو اغلطة .؟

مسيوار محمد انت معي وله معه ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> شو قصدك في كلمة ((وله)) كلمة وله بتنحكى للأولاد الزغار ... 
> 
> فهمتي ...؟؟؟
> 
> لا تخليني أزعل منك ...


*ولا بتنحكى لطفل الصغير ..
بس اه وله ..بتنحكى لتثبيت بستفهام واستنكار ..شو دخل الاولاد الصغار فيها ..

مابتقدر تزعل مني اتحداك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *انتم كلكم اشيوخ بس انا لحالي شيخه ..
> وتعى لشوف انا بشو اغلطة .؟
> 
> مسيوار محمد انت معي وله معه ..*


طب  ممكن تفسريلي شو يعني كلمة ((وله)) ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ولا بتنحكى لطفل الصغير ..
> بس اه وله ..بتنحكى لتثبيت بستفهام واستنكار ..شو دخل الاولاد الصغار فيها ..
> 
> مابتقدر تزعل مني اتحداك ..*


ولا إستنكار وإستفهام ...!!!؟؟؟

وله / كلمة تحكي للأطفال الزغار ...

أبو مزراق إلي يورّم شوقك ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

خلاص  صافي يا لبين ...

----------


## باريسيا

> بس باريسيا غلطت بحقي وشكلها مستشره / ومن شأن خاطركوا أنا رح أسامحها ...


*وحد الله ..
مسامحني على شو .؟ مين الي غلطان انا وله انت .؟
ياعم شو هل التكبر ..مابدك الشباب يعرفوا انك غلطان والمفروض انا الي بسامحك جاي تحكي هيك ..
خلاص ابدا" مابشيل عليك ولا زعلانه ولا شي وانت افهمت الموضوع غلط وصلحولك الشباب الكلمه بالبدايه 
بس بعرف انا انك بتكابر ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> طول عمرك كبير ومسامح 
> 
> خلص امسحها بلحيتي المرة هاي


 :SnipeR (40):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *وحد الله ..
> مسامحني على شو .؟ مين الي غلطان انا وله انت .؟
> ياعم شو هل التكبر ..مابدك الشباب يعرفوا انك غلطان والمفروض انا الي بسامحك جاي تحكي هيك ..
> خلاص ابدا" مابشيل عليك ولا زعلانه ولا شي وانت افهمت الموضوع غلط وصلحولك الشباب الكلمه بالبدايه 
> بس بعرف انا انك بتكابر ..*


خلاااااااااااااااااص  يا عمي خلااااااااااااااااااااص ...

الي بيناتنا عفار ودفار ليوم الدين يا بنت الأجواد ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


شو الك معصبة على  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو الك معصبة على


يا عمي ما أنا بحكي ليكوا / باريسيا / مستشرّه وبتوكل أوادم / مش رأضيين تردوا علي ... :Db465236ff:  

شكلها متوحشه ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> طب  ممكن تفسريلي شو يعني كلمة ((وله)) ...!!!؟؟؟


*مش ولا ..
اه وله ..

في فرق لما تكون لحالها ولما تكون مع اه ..

اخي انت حابب تتحركش هيك ومش عارف شو بدك ..
انا واثقه من حالي اني ماعنيتك بسواء ..
لاني بحترم اي واحد بهل المنتدا اجي واهينك او اتحركش فيك بسواء نيه غلطان ياسيدي ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مش ولا ..
> اه وله ..
> 
> في فرق لما تكون لحالها ولما تكون مع اه ..
> 
> اخي انت حابب تتحركش هيك ومش عارف شو بدك ..
> انا واثقه من حالي اني ماعنيتك بسواء ..
> لاني بحترم اي واحد بهل المنتدا اجي واهينك او اتحركش فيك بسواء نيه غلطان ياسيدي ..*


على هونك لا تعصبي ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

خلاااااااااااااااااااااااص / صافي يا لبن ...

----------


## باريسيا

> ولا إستنكار وإستفهام ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> وله / كلمة تحكي للأطفال الزغار ...
> 
> أبو مزراق إلي يورّم شوقك ...   
> 
> خلاص  صافي يا لبين ...


*خلاص خلاص مصير الحي للحي نتلافى ونشوف شو قصدنا بالكلمه هي ..

خلاص حليب ياقشطه وعسل ..*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  ازياء روعة 
يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

> شو الك معصبة على


*معي وله معه ..
 خلاص خلاص حقك عليا ..يزعلوا المنتدا كلهم وانت لا ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> ازياء روعة 
> يسلموا


*تسلميلي ياحبوبه ..
ماننحرم من طلتك ..*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

وهكذا سيداتي سادتي تنتهي الحرب بين باريسيا و نادر بتوقيع معاهده سلام  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> وهكذا سيداتي سادتي تنتهي الحرب بين باريسيا و نادر بتوقيع معاهده سلام


*ههههههههههههههه تخيل .؟!!!!
نادر بيتفق بمعاهدة سلام .*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههههههه تخيل .؟!!!!
> نادر بيتفق بمعاهدة سلام .*


بالعكس يا بروستنا / انا رجل قانون وبحب السلام / وبحفظ العهد والوعد ...

----------


## باريسيا

> بالعكس يا بروستنا / انا رجل قانون وبحب السلام / وبحفظ العهد والوعد ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عنجد .؟!!!!!!!!
ماشي خلاص اتفقنى ..
ياويلي ياناس على رجل القانون ((مزكى حفاظه على العهد ))
*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عنجد .؟!!!!!!!!
> ماشي خلاص اتفقنى ..
> ياويلي ياناس على رجل القانون ((مزكى حفاظه على العهد ))
> *


إضحكي إضحكي ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اضحكو اضحكو انتو الاثنين

----------


## باريسيا

> اضحكو اضحكو انتو الاثنين


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

